# Nitty Gritty 2.5Fi Mk.II



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

How to improve your vinyl collection? Buy a record cleaning machine (RCM)! Picked up the Nitty Gritty used, cleaned some almost unlistenable records...they are back with the living:T! I had been using a homemade brew for cleaning records, diskwasher and a modified sofa attachment to a canister vacuum cleaner to clean records before. No comparison:surrender:! The records are 99% pop/crackle free:yay:.

BTW still use my homemade record cleaning solution...70% distilled water, 30% alcohol and a drop of detergent.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I coated all my favorites with LAST back many moons ago. Not sure how well it worked since I don't have anything to play them on. :huh:


----------

